# lug pattern



## js93sentraxe (Jun 28, 2005)

what is the lug pattern for a 1993 sentra xe and where is the best for your dollar rim web site.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

its a B13 so it should be 4X100 you can measure yourself by measuring your lugs diagnoly if you get 4 inches its 4X100 4.5 inches 4X114.3


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

js93sentraxe said:


> where is the best for your dollar rim web site.


b13 SER or b14 SER wheels.


----------

